# A few pics of my animals .... So Far!



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

Right then here goes, here are a few pictures of my current animals, so far. More to follow as the collection grows!

First up - 

Puff Adder _(Bitis arietans)_








Next up -

Albino Western Diamond Back Rattlesnake _(Crotalus atrox)_






Unfortunately he was in slough at the time of the pics but more to come once he's shed off.

Thanks to Snakedude for taking the pics for me.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice pics - love the open mouth shot.


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Cheers Shaun, I was trying to catch it better but as is usually the way they start to move or close up at the second you push the shutter button!

I'm sure there'll be plenty more chances to come though.

Mike.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are awesome


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks guys, wdb has now shed and back to being cranky, got a couple of others to add but will do that some other time "wont we mike".


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Loving the _Bitis_ especially! Was that hinting towards more photos?


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

snappingchap said:


> thanks guys, wdb has now shed and back to being cranky, got a couple of others to add but will do that some other time "wont we mike".


Does that mean I have to pay you another visit and suffer your company again? Just to get some pictures of your animals!

The things I have to do, life is so hard to me!


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

well yes it does, im in the process of haggling a deal out with glade to get some more additions sent to hamm for me, including my "dream snakes" all good dude ay.:2thumb:


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Should be interesting if that order does come off bud, plenty more pics like the one below eh?

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/copy2ofdscf4325.jpg/


Puff Adder Feeding.


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

now then geez, just picked up a few new additions, including your favourite, and i must say, its a corker, bring your tubes and probes and we will see what we have.:lol2:


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Okey doze mate, all things being equal we'll be over this coming Sunday, assuming we manage to move the stuff from my house! Got a long wheelbase van this weekend so should manage it in one trip but we'll talk about it before then eh bud.

As for tubes, I believe you've already "borrowed" them, along with my grab and my vivs!!! 

One day you might get round to buying your own stuff!

The liberties you take!


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha, i presume you forgot to mention all your books that i have ay????:lol2:


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Ah, there are those too yes, will have to work on stealing those back - eventually!


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

ey up dude, gabby shed today, nice pic opportunities, got confirmation from glade too, 4 pairs of rattlers coming. will get these in, see how it goes, maybe do the same in march but road trip october to houten, me, you and dave. done you a dozen hooks too dude.:2thumb:


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are great! I love anything Viperidae :2thumb:

Once I've eventually moved out of my flat into a bigger place I'd love to get either an Asp, Bush Viper, Gaboon Viper(esp!) or some kind of pit viper.

Is the rattler very aggressive? Does it get angry at your presence?
Wondered as I'd never considered any species of rattler even Dusky Pygmys or Hopi.

All this is assuming that these species are attainable in the trade.

Did you have difficulty getting them? And your DWA?

Jake


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hi there, the rattlers react to movement in the room and rattle accordingly, i have 2 albino wdb's however i have just ordered a pair of mojave, a pair of cascobels, a pair of southern pacifics and a pair of prairies.

im very partial to the rattlers, dwa is fairly easy to obtain as long as you have plenty of common sense.

basically think of everything you will need (i had a dwa before, so was easier for me) and go a bit of overkill, my vet inspection actually cost me more than the dwal itself, however, he was there for quite some time and pointed out a couple of other things i could do with having, which were passed back to the local authority.

make sure you have done 110% to get you dwal, then expect them to suggest other ways to improve it, once you have it, your inspection is no where as problematic.


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Stunning Crotalus atrox. I love them.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

wow, i love the venomous snakes, so beautiful. Could never get that close though, you must have balls bigger than your head, cracking!


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

befxxx said:


> wow, i love the venomous snakes, so beautiful. Could never get that close though, you must have balls bigger than your head, cracking!


They certainly are beautiful animals and as for getting close, that's the joy of a good zoom lens for photography! lol.


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

snappingchap said:


> ey up dude, gabby shed today, nice pic opportunities, got confirmation from glade too, 4 pairs of rattlers coming. will get these in, see how it goes, maybe do the same in march but road trip october to houten, me, you and dave. done you a dozen hooks too dude.:2thumb:


Okay mate, will try to get over one night soon and get some nice pics. Will pick those hooks up at the same time unless you come over ot me beforehand.

Euro trip sounds fun bd, will have to get passport renewed but got time to work on it now eh.


----------

